# Would you put your betta in this?



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

My sister has fallen in love with my shrimp, she has just passed her A levels and I am thinking of buying her a few, so I was browsing online for a small tank that she could easily take care of and stumbled across this. It is 1.3Litres which makes it 0.3 Gallons. 

What are your opinions, would you put your betta in this? 

http://www.petsupplyuk.com/ViewItem...B+Aqua+Box+Fish+Tank+Beta+Aquarium&ItemID=846

FTR - I'm not planning on getting this tank for a betta


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

No. I'm not saying I have not seen happy betas in small tanks, but that's not even a half gallon. Besides, a tank that small means tons of water changes and more work for me. :-(


----------



## Serox (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, no.
And that petshop puts "where pets come first" lol...


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

its fine!! Just you have to change the water often.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

If you get that bowl (to small) the betta will never be happy.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was shocked when I found it, the sad thing is that a person starting out with bettas who wants a small tank will make the mistake of buying this and keeping their betta in it


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

No way, no how.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

The only thing I would keep in there would be a small plant - and even that not for long!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Get a 2.5 gallon tank!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

2 liters and up should be fine


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

kirby13580 said:


> its fine!! Just you have to change the water often.


You'd have to do water changes like 3 or 4 times a day with that awful thing! =/ It'd stress your betta out so much that it'd probably die from poor water quality or stress in probably a month or 2 if it's lucky. that things a coffin and I agree that I wouldn't even put a plant in there for long. =/


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The only thing that tank is suited for is gathering dust. The person who designed this container should die in a fire, in my opinion.

Idk, I think invertebrates are very interesting and very entertaining to watch--they deserve to have a real tank where they have hiding places to feel secure and various things to climb on. Many varieties also require stable heat. I suggest getting a 2 gallon tank with a filter and cycling it--with such a low bioload it shouldn't be hard to maintain the cycle and catching all the shrimp for 100% waterchanges is downright impractical. A 2 gallon tank with a small piece of driftwood and a couple of marimo balls or some java moss would be very interesting to watch and easy to maintain. Red cherry shrimp would likely reproduce if the tank was taken care of, which adds a whole new and interesting dimension to shrimp keeping.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I just want to make it clear that I am not purchasing this "tank" for anything, I just wanted to see what peoples opinions would be on something this small for a betta. Most people who have replied think its near enough outrageous to put a betta in it where as others, newbie or otherwise may find it suitable. 

For me personally I wouldn't put an ant in there to live but it does go to show how under-estimated these fish really are. 

I will be getting a suitable tank for the shrimp trust me.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

no...i made that mistake at first, unless you do daily water changes which stress out the fish...


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

only if you change the water every three days, which i don't recommend because it would stress out your fish. get a half gallon, then you will only have to clean it once a week


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would put a betta in it. If it's only for a week or two, But no more than that. I would put him in there if i was trying to sell him and my local pet store was letting me put him on there shelf. I would just for a week. but not long term no way. I cant believe that .3 gallon not even a half wow.


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

Serox said:


> Well, no.
> And that petshop puts "where pets come first" lol...


 realistically I don't think most people consider fish "pets"


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

When I first got my betta I was under the very wrong impression that they LIKE small tanks. He was in something just a little bigger than that. It was about 1.5 liters. I did two water changes a week and my betta was very happy at first since Petland kept him in something MUCH smaller with dirty water but he grew tired and lethargic. He developed fin rot and lost his color. He's now in a 1.5 gallon vase. I still do two water changes a week because I'm much more educated and he's so happy. I wouldn't put a betta in anything smaller than 1.5 gallons. In fact, I'm looking into a 2.5 gallon here in the next month or so. Despite popular belief, Bettas want room to swim and be looked at. They want hiding places so they don't get stressed and they want to feel comfortable just like us. In a tank that small, a betta would be on top of itself trying to move around. It would be so sad. =( 

I'm glad you would never put a betta in this. You're a good person for understanding.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

No I wouldn't put my betta in that. I have seen worse, though. My LPS has tiny bowls they keep their Bettas in and they even sell some with stands.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> only if you change the water every three days, which i don't recommend because it would stress out your fish. get a half gallon, then you will only have to clean it once a week


I would change a half gallon 100% at least three times a week. Even with pristine water, half gallon tanks are too small to safely heat, and they don't provide enough room for exercise and behavioral enrichment--I would not permanently house a betta in anything but a bare minimum of 2 gallons, since at least containers of this size can be heated safely with a quality heater.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Beethoven said:


> When I first got my betta I was under the very wrong impression that they LIKE small tanks. He was in something just a little bigger than that. It was about 1.5 liters. I did two water changes a week and my betta was very happy at first since Petland kept him in something MUCH smaller with dirty water but he grew tired and lethargic. He developed fin rot and lost his color. He's now in a 1.5 gallon vase. I still do two water changes a week because I'm much more educated and he's so happy. I wouldn't put a betta in anything smaller than 1.5 gallons. In fact, I'm looking into a 2.5 gallon here in the next month or so. Despite popular belief, Bettas want room to swim and be looked at. They want hiding places so they don't get stressed and they want to feel comfortable just like us. In a tank that small, a betta would be on top of itself trying to move around. It would be so sad. =(
> 
> I'm glad you would never put a betta in this. You're a good person for understanding.


 
When I first started out with bettas 4 months ago, I researched about them beforehand and thought that this size tank was OK for a betta after a few more weeks of research I understood that bettas are just like any other fish and need adequate space, heaters and filteration, etc I'm just glad I took the time to get my facts right and join this forum because my betta could have had something that small and I wouldn't have been any the wiser, instead he has been in a 2.5 and now a 4 gallon and I'm hoping to upgrade again xmas time


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I did a lot of research before I got Beethoven in January but you can never do enough research, eh? I've learned a lot from joining this forum too. He's quite the happy fish now and I'm sure he'll be overjoyed when I upgrade his tank again. 
=)


----------

